# Q: Pumpkin Pie Mead



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

No, but I have one for a pumpkin porter if you're interested. It cellars well. Everyone I drink is better than the last. Hope I don't run out! lol


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

I've never learned enough about beers to know what I like. (lol)

I don't like really hoppy beers. How is this one?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

More malt presence than hops. It requires baking/pie pumpkins, which are seasonal here. You could use can pumpkin, but I like to use all natural. I could scan the recipe and email it to you if interested. Being a porter, it's a dark beer that is fairly robust.


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

KevinR said:


> I was curious if anyone has a recipe for a pumpkin pie mead?
> 
> I've got a traditional orange blossom mead and black/blueberrry cyser cooking. I'd like to start a pumpkin that will be ready for Christmas. 9 months? That might be a little short.
> 
> Thoughts?


Kevin,
Go to stormthecastle.com and check out his recipe section. Will is a wealth of mead making knowledge and is eager to share. He has a great pumpkin mead recipe that can easily be tweeked. I've made it several times, playing with the spices that I like. Just adding traditional pumpkin pie spices makes a delicious mead. Hope this helps. BTW, try his easy Orange Clove mead, it's killer! :banana:


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. Gotmead looks to be another website.


----------

